# Guests



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Come and join us guests.. 14 of you looking now so why not join and post?

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Come and join us guests.. 14 of you looking now so why not join and post?
> 
> Maiden


44 views now and not one reply (okay, now 45 and 1 reply).
Seems there are a lot of shy people out there. Or rude people 

Come on in and introduce yourselves, contrary to popular belief we don't all bite


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> 44 views now and not one reply (okay, now 45 and 1 reply).
> Seems there are a lot of shy people out there. Or rude people
> 
> Come on in and introduce yourselves, contrary to popular belief we don't all bite




Maybe nibble now and again


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hello*

Hi, im Louise and purchased an apartment in Sharm two years ago.

I enjoy reading all your posts but must admit have not posted on here myself - sorry guys!!!

I am hoping one day to spend a lot more time in Sharm but will be honest, I want the easy life!! so until ive got the savings to come out and support myself, I wont be making that move just yet. I want to be over there for the outdoor life, sunshine and diving. I know its not all a bed of roses but it sure beats the cold UK winter we just had!! I am under no illusion Egypt is not perfect and for some is a very hard life, thats why I am not out there just yet!

Sam - We purchased on Sierra with the help of Zeiad. 

Lou


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samui13 said:


> Hi, im Louise and purchased an apartment in Sharm two years ago.
> 
> I enjoy reading all your posts but must admit have not posted on here myself - sorry guys!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Lou and welcome to the forum,
I am sure that the great outdoors on the red sea is hard to beat and I think you are doing the right thing... saving up... the exchange rate now is a killer
Keep popping in to see us and of course a post would be great.. on any subject you like.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Come and join us guests.. 14 of you looking now so why not join and post?
> 
> Maiden


I often dont bother logging in unless I'm gunna post. so I could have been one of the "newbies" you invited


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

samui13 said:


> ....I am hoping one day to spend a lot more time in Sharm but will be honest, I want the easy life!! so until ive got the savings to come out and support myself, I wont be making that move just yet. I want to be over there for the outdoor life, sunshine and diving. ....


Hi Louise - do what my son did. Get some training with Red Sea College or Emperor Divers and become a Dive Instructor. Then get one of them to employ you  You get the diving for free, AND some pocket money!! (oh - and of course the sun and party life in the evenings). He loved it!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*an-expat*

Hi,

After reading the posts for quite awhile have decided to register as maybe i can help some of the people that want to relocate to Hurghada.I lived out there for five years but have now come back to the UK but look foreward to being able to help any one with the day to day life out there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Hi,
> 
> After reading the posts for quite awhile have decided to register as maybe i can help some of the people that want to relocate to Hurghada.I lived out there for five years but have now come back to the UK but look foreward to being able to help any one with the day to day life out there.




Hi and Welcome

Nice to see you and I am sure you will be a fountain of knowledge.
Look forward to your posts

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

samui13 said:


> Hi, im Louise and purchased an apartment in Sharm two years ago.
> 
> I enjoy reading all your posts but must admit have not posted on here myself - sorry guys!!!
> 
> ...



Hey Lou  

Just saw you in this thread... hope you're well. 
Didn't realise you were thinking of eventually moving out here, although it seems a lot of the buyers out here seem to have relocation in mind at some point, even if it is for retirement. 

Did you say it was September when you were next out? We'll have to arrange some drinkies, not sure if there are others out then too. Plenty of time to work it out though 

Sam


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hiya Sam, yep am fed up with the crappy English weather. I would love to bite the bullet and come now but if we leave it eight years we will be in a much better position financially (will have paid off our UK mortage) so can then sell up and have money to fall back on.


However at the moment, eight years seems a very long way off!!

I am only 34 so am not ready for retirement and will want to work out there but dont want to be reliant on a certain salary just to get by. Keep meaning to get off my arse now and learn another language! Now or never springs to mind.


will get in touch nearer to September to arrange to meet up.

Take care.

Lou


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samui13 said:


> Hiya Sam, yep am fed up with the crappy English weather. I would love to bite the bullet and come now but if we leave it eight years we will be in a much better position financially (will have paid off our UK mortage) so can then sell up and have money to fall back on.
> 
> 
> However at the moment, eight years seems a very long way off!!
> ...



One things for certain.... you never miss the rain when you are here :clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> One things for certain.... you never miss the rain when you are here :clap2:


remind me again "Whats rain" :rain:
:confused2:


----------

